# Сильная боль в левой части рёбер



## Nadia Ovchinnikova (6 Мар 2008)

Здравствуйте!
3 дня назад у меня возника странная, тянущая боль, где-то внутри ребер, в левой части. Она не проходит, а даже становится немного тяжелее. И такое ощущение, что бродит - то вверху ребер - то внизу.
Больше болит внизу - прямо под последним ребром.
Мне тяжело делать вдохи и легче сидеть на стуле - чуть сгорбенной вперед, чем выпрямиться. Иногда очень тяжело вздохнуть полностью.
Я думала, это связано с желудком. Сделала УЗИ всей брюшной полости - все в норме. Сделала гастроскопию - обнаружился гастрит, но он у меня с 7 лет и  еще обнаружили эрозию в желудке, диметром 0,1 см. Но врач сказал, что не думает, что эта боль от желудка. Меня не беспокоит ни отрыжка ни изжога. Иногда только быват вздутие живота.
Не знаю, имеет ли это значение,но:
Этому заболеванию предшествовало лечение обострения хронич. цистита (буквально 5 дней назад выписали) в больнице с множеством антибиотиков + накануне возникновения боли - сильный стресс.
Помогите, пожалуйста! Если это межреберная невралгия или что-то связанное с нервами, посоветуйте хоть что-нибудь, чтобы снять боль или скажите к какому специалисту лучше обратиться.
Я не могу нормально работать и вообще жить - больно поворачиваться (особенно налево), вдыхать, кашлять, а спать на левом боку - невозможно. 
Мне совершенно страшно и непонятно, что со мной происходит. 
Мне 24 года, вес-52 кг, не курю.


----------



## Анатолий (6 Мар 2008)

В то время когда Вы лежали в больнице, этого ощущения не было?
Я думаю, доктора смотрели Ваш живот, ребра, пальпировали?


----------



## Helen (6 Мар 2008)

> Помогите, пожалуйста! Если это межреберная невралгия или что-то связанное с нервами, посоветуйте хоть что-нибудь, чтобы снять боль или скажите к какому специалисту лучше обратиться.
> Я не могу нормально работать и вообще жить - больно поворачиваться (особенно налево), вдыхать, кашлять, а спать на левом боку - невозможно.



Конечно, похоже на так называемую межреберную невралгию (боль зависит от движений, при вдохе и тд, в этом случае назначенное неврологом лечение нестероидными противовоспалительными средствами (и в виде геля, и в виде таблеток) дает быстрый положительный эффект.
Поэтому визит к неврологу все же необходим.

Однако боль в левом подреберье может давать и поджелудочная железа, и желудок, и толстая кишка, и почка. Кроме исследований, которые Вам провели, необходимы анализы крови и мочи (назначит врач), это может исключить такие заболевания как острый панкреатит, заболевания почек и тд.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (7 Мар 2008)

> Мне совершенно страшно и непонятно, что со мной происходит.



Давайте успокоимся и обсудим. Узи брюшной полости исключило острую ситуацию в брюшной полости. Теоретически боль при дыхании и кашле может вызывать нижнедолевая плевропневмония. Но тогда у Вас была бы повышенная температура (думаю Вы ее измеряли !), да и общее самочуствие было бы неважным. При сомнениях, банальный рентген или скопия легких прояснят ситуацию.
Если боль, которую Вы описали единственная жалоба (кроме Ваших волнений), обратитесь к мануальному терапевту. Болезненность соответствующих ребер, мышц и позвонков с большой достоверностью подтвердят позвоночный характер боли.


----------



## Annushka82 (20 Июл 2011)

Здравствуйте, Надя

наткнулась на форум и ваше сообщение по-поводу боли в районе ребер с левой стороны. Дело в том, что со мной происходит точно вами описанное...
я живу заграницей и тут врачи вообще затрудняются делать какие-лубо выводы. Дают просто обезбаливающие, которые не помогают, а я тут скоро на стены полезу. У меня тоже был недавно цистит и простуда, сильный кашель до сих пор продолжается, с каждым кашлем у меня в глазах все темнеет, так как предледует эта ужасная боль.
Я надеюсь вы еще помните какой вам диагноз поставили и каким способом вы вылечились.
С нетерпением жду от ваc какую-либо информацию.
Спасибо заранее.

Анна


----------



## nuwa (14 Авг 2011)

Annushka82 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, Надя......... Спасибо заранее. Анна


Аня, здравствуйте!

К сожалению, Надежда вряд ли Вам ответит. Она не появлялась на форуме 3,5 года. Скорей всего, уже забыла и логин, и пароль на наш форум. Поэтому, не обижайтесь на неё, если не получите ответ.

Может быть имеет сысл Вам открыть свою тему, описать ситуацию, разместить все имеющиеся у Вас результаты обследования, рассказать о посещение врача, что было назначено и какое лечение Вы прошли. Каковы были результаты, задать интересующие Вас вопросы.  Вам в помощь см. Создание тем.


----------

